# the new schwinn coffee/cream??? anyone know anything?



## cdnbiker (Oct 27, 2005)

i am thinking of picking one of these up for fun for my lake house. I saw it on the website and it's inexpensive, good looking, and seems to fit the bill. There are no hills to be seen, a small town, and roads, so it will be used for about 2 months of the year on flat ground going in and out of town, to the beach and back from it, maybe around the lake on the board walk.

i am looking for some more info, pictures, reviews of the bike as well as alternatives, can anyone help me out?

http://schwinnbikes.com/products/bikes_detail.php?id=1027


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Did you get one? I am considering this or the Schwinn Sid...my wife is getting a Nancy and I feel freaked riding one of my nice bikes around town...


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

cdnbiker said:


> i am thinking of picking one of these up for fun for my lake house. I saw it on the website and it's inexpensive, good looking, and seems to fit the bill. There are no hills to be seen, a small town, and roads, so it will be used for about 2 months of the year on flat ground going in and out of town, to the beach and back from it, maybe around the lake on the board walk.
> 
> i am looking for some more info, pictures, reviews of the bike as well as alternatives, can anyone help me out?
> 
> http://schwinnbikes.com/products/bikes_detail.php?id=1027


There's a video on the Coffee from some recent bike thing.

I have decided I want to get one. I can't get an answer on whether it's available or when it might be available or how I might actually use real money to get a real bike. I certainly haven't been able to see one up close and personal.

Back in February, my LBS said availability would be in April. Now that its May, I asked again, but I'm still waiting for an answer.

The Performance Bike description says its a singlespeed and has a lower price than Schwinn's published MSRP. Everything else says it is really a 3 speed. And Performance now says they won't have any of the 2008 Coffee bikes until *September*  .

It is sort of strange. A company (supposedly a B-I-G multi-national, volume sales company) designs, advertises and demos this bike. But it can't seem to get any actual bikes out where interested consumers can give their money to the big corporate maw.

What is the deal? Do any of the 2008 Schwinn "cruisers" really exist? Or are they some sort of "vapor" bikeware?

???


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I have seen the Sid and Nancy bikes at the local Performance. They are the 3 speed setup using Shimano's new auto system called "coasting."


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

Sid @ Perf. $650 and has that hideously ugly thing on the downtube. Doesn't look very viscious to me.










I'm still holding out hope for the caffeine fix.


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

*Schwinn doesn't exist anymore...*

....you're buying a Pacific with Schwinn decals. I've seen many Pacific Schwinns come into my LBS for repair and they exude cheapness. You would be better off buying a vintage Schwinn and updating it to your needs.


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

82Sidewinder said:


> ....you're buying a Pacific with Schwinn decals. I've seen many Pacific Schwinns come into my LBS for repair and they exude cheapness. You would be better off buying a vintage Schwinn and updating it to your needs.


I know.

I just want a fun, decent bike that I can buy, use, take care of and that will become a 'vintage' in its own time.

Schwinn-cific has made it so hard to pick up one of its novelty bikes that I'm probably going to actually get something more like a Raleigh Sojourn. More $ - more bike.

Other ideas/insights welcomed.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Man it's just a modern day Schwinn Breeze. Why not just walk down to the neighbors rummage sales lay down 5-10 dollars and put the rest into VRC bikes. 650 dollar bike with a OPC? (one piece crank).


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> Man it's just a modern day Schwinn Breeze. Why not just walk down to the neighbors rummage sales lay down 5-10 dollars and put the rest into VRC bikes. 650 dollar bike with a OPC? (one piece crank).


Your neighbors must have much better yard sales than my neighbors. I have yet to make a treasure find at a pawn shop, thrift store, classified ad or yard sale. I'm not going to e-skulk around the country on Craigs/ebay bidding on scrap and trying to work out shipping arrangements.

No doubt it goes against the vintage/classic/restorer's ethic, but I just want to start out with a decent ready to roll fun bike. I want to spend my limited free time riding not tinkering on a project bike.

(FWIW, I did buy a 1970s Bianchi road bike from an email list posting for $125. It works fine, and I take it out and about from time to time).


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

LCdaveH said:


> I just want a fun, decent bike that I can buy, use, take care of and that will become a 'vintage' in its own time.


First off, honestly, no disrespect intended here, but your statement is antithetical to the bike in question. It's somewhat like hanging on to an old, empty candy bar wrapper, because they changed the logo, so it might be worth something. New, poorly crafted, cheap material containing bikes will no more be a collectors item, than say a run of the mill $90 Columbia 10 speed from the 80's will. They were, and are, basic transportation at best. Schwinn of old, built stuff out of really solid stuff, and used cool designs to make them unique. To make a cheap copy in hopes of turning a buck on someone's nostalgia is a sad statement about companies today. I've got an idea, how about coming up with a new classic? Something we haven't seen before, and desperately want, now that we have? I agree with the others here, for less cash, get one from ebay or craigslist, and ride the real deal. Again, I'm not trying to be a jerk, I just really dislike the idea of a crappy remake. Now if they spared no expense, and did the real deal, we'd be talking.


----------



## montclairbobbyb (Aug 4, 2003)

*Raleigh Sojourn*



LCdaveH said:


> I'm probably going to actually get something more like a Raleigh Sojourn. More $ - more bike.


AMEN to the Sojourn! Raleigh has made some surprisingly nice and affordable bikes lately... (take the XXIX 29er, for example). The Sojourn has a great lineup of features (including disc brakes) that seems to be generally missing from the touring category. (I just wish the Sojourn were made of steel... regardless Raleigh has hit a near homerun on this one...)


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

montclairbobbyb said:


> AMEN to the Sojourn! Raleigh has made some surprisingly nice and affordable bikes lately... (take the XXIX 29er, for example). The Sojourn has a great lineup of features (including disc brakes) that seems to be generally missing from the touring category. (I just wish the Sojourn were made of steel... regardless Raleigh has hit a near homerun on this one...)


Agreed...although it's difficult to come buy. As an alternative, the Surly Long Haul Trucker is steel, a little less cost-wise, but doesn't have disc brakes.


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

montclairbobbyb said:


> (I just wish the Sojourn were made of steel... regardless Raleigh has hit a near homerun on this one...)


The Sojourn frame and fork are made of steel.
It's out of the park.


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

Why not search for a nice Raleigh Sports or Superbe? There are plenty of them out there, they're affordable, well made from the finest British steel, classy, and will never wear out unlike the cheap Chinese crap available today.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

1967 Schwinn Racer, 180mm crmo crank, Wald 48t chainring (because I wanted something different than the usual four circle Schwinn).

The wheels are early 90's Schwinn Six Shooter BMX hubs laced to 700c Salsa Delgado rims with Wheelsmith spokes. Yes they fit, and yes the brakes worked well, but it was tight.

Add a Campy headset I had lying around and an old ATB stem, some Snafu pedals and you're set. I did have the fenders as well which were painted and pinstriped to match. Not sure why they weren't on in this pic.

Get an old one and fix it up because any schmuck with a wallet can get a new one, but you have to make an old one modern.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Reminds me of the bad old days*

When bikes like this were the norm and decent bikes could only be found at "pro" shops for inflated prices. Ugh.

That said, they are nicer than the old water pipe framed, steel rimmed beasts of old.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

I would try to find an original. There are plenty out there...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Not sure why anyone would want a "new" version.

Saved this one from an inevitable trip to the dump yesterday.










Look around before you buy...I think in the long run you'll have a lot more attraction to a true "oldie", and it's always better to re-cycle.

Steve


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

kingsting said:


> Why not search for a nice Raleigh Sports or Superbe?


Exactly!


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

ssmike said:


> Exactly!


That looks a lot like the pair I have! I've always been impressed with how smooth these bikes ride.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Now that's a bike that would make Grant Peterson proud.

Tim


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

montclairbobbyb said:


> AMEN to the Sojourn! Raleigh has made some surprisingly nice and affordable bikes lately... (take the XXIX 29er, for example). The Sojourn has a great lineup of features (including disc brakes) that seems to be generally missing from the touring category. (I just wish the Sojourn were made of steel... regardless Raleigh has hit a near homerun on this one...)


According to the little blurb in Interbike it is made of steel. 
http://content.mtbr.com/TRP_14_359_5crx.aspx

Tim


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

LCdaveH said:


> I know.
> 
> I just want a fun, decent bike that I can buy, use, take care of and that will become a 'vintage' in its own time.
> 
> ...


Now that's a really sharp bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

kingsting said:


> Why not search for a nice Raleigh Sports or Superbe? There are plenty of them out there, they're affordable, well made from the finest British steel, classy, and will never wear out unlike the cheap Chinese crap available today.


I found a nice mid 70s Raleigh Sports at a garage sale a couple years ago for $35. Three speed hub and the original Brooks saddle, even has the original tires and one original tube. It rides like a dream.


----------

